# How do I view the Metadata Panel



## AreSquare (Aug 12, 2014)

I read in the Help file to use the Pop-up menu to view the Metadata.  I've seen it before but cannot figure out how to view it again.  Can someone please help me see that data menu?

Thanks,
RR


----------



## clee01l (Aug 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  
A bit of clarification in terminology:
The *Metadata Panel​* is the section so named on the right side of the Library Module.  It displays views of some of the metadata fields.  Different views display more or less of the Metadata stored in the LR catalog.  There is a dropDownListBox located in the Metadata panel header that permits you to choose different metadata panel presets that show different fields. Jeffrey Freidl has a “Metadata Viewer” Lightroom Plugin that will allow you to customize a preset view for the metadata panel.
The *Metadata Preset* dialog is a separate dialog window that allows you to assign preset values to certain of the Metadata fields  You can invoke it in the first dropDownListBox located in the Metadata panel itself or from the import dialog or by selecting it from the Library {Metadata} submenu.


----------



## AreSquare (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Cletus.  I recall a columnar array format below the module menu (Library, Develop, etc.) and above the grid and Histogram.  That is the display that I'm trying to view and I can't remember how to get it to be displayed.  Can you remind me how to get that Metadata panel?  I want to use it filter the photos in the grid.

Thanks again,
RR


----------



## clee01l (Aug 12, 2014)

Now, I understand.  Your metadata panel is missing,  Just right click on any panel header on the right side and put a check mark beside the entry for "Metadata".


----------



## AreSquare (Aug 13, 2014)

clee01l said:


> Now, I understand.  Your metadata panel is missing,  Just right click on any panel header on the right side and put a check mark beside the entry for "Metadata".



Cletus, sorry to be so dense but I have tried right clicking everywhere I could and don't see anything about Metadata.  I have attached a screenshot of the top of my Lightroom screen.  Do you have any other insight you can share.  I would really appreciate your help.  Very frustrated.







Thanks,
RR


----------



## clee01l (Aug 13, 2014)

I've attached a short Flash video.  Please click on it to see how to enable a panel that has been hidden.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2411826/LRHelp/2014-08-12_1904.swf


----------



## AreSquare (Aug 13, 2014)

clee01l said:


> I've attached a short Flash video. Please click on it to see how to enable a panel that has been hidden.
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2411826/LRHelp/2014-08-12_1904.swf


Hi Cletus,

No No, I see that, what I looking to find may be different in this version of Lr.  I am trying to see the Metadata in a chart with rows and columns something like I show in my attachment that let me filter the photos say by a particular camera or by a date or any number or combination of choices.  I don't think I'm dreaming this but for the life of me I seem to remember how to get the chart to drop down so I can choose the data to filter by.





I really appreciate you help and your patience.

RR


----------



## clee01l (Aug 13, 2014)

We will get to it eventually. It sounds like you are looking for the Filter bar at the top of the center panel.  If it is not showing, you can toggle it on with the "\" shortcut key
One of the filter choices is the Metadata filter  It has a default of 4 columns.  You can change the column headings or add or remove columns


----------



## AreSquare (Aug 14, 2014)

PERFECT.  I've got it.  TY TY TY  I'm saving this answer for the next time I forget.


----------



## jdgwka (May 9, 2019)

hi am having the same problem. Cant find the metadata on right hand side -please help-have wasted 2 hours and am nearly going mad !!!


----------



## johnbeardy (May 9, 2019)

You're in Develop - you need to be in Library.


----------



## jdgwka (May 9, 2019)

Yes have tried library mode but then it doesnt show up the left hand panel !! see attachment


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 9, 2019)

There are several ways to show/hide panels:

1. Press the Tab key
2. Click on the small arrow-head at the extreme right-hand side of the window.
3. Press F8
4. On the menu bar, Window>Panels>Show Right Module Panels


----------



## jdgwka (May 9, 2019)

Wow it worked - the metadata panel appeared as soon as I clicked the tab button !! Thanks so much - I have googled this for 2 hours and nothing came up like your suggestion ! As a total novice I am finding Lightroom very challenging to learn !!


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 9, 2019)

Have you downloaded Victoria's Free Quick Start book? You'll find it very helpful.


----------



## jdgwka (May 9, 2019)

Thanks Jim I will do that now !


----------

